# Schooling in Greece



## Sapman (Jul 10, 2020)

We are considering a possible move to Greece for a few years. We have spent a lot of time there( every summer for ~15 years), but only once outside of June to September. We have three children (2x5 y.o. and 1x10y.o.) that have a rudimentary grasp of the language that they learned in Greek School in the US. What are our options for schools? 

We are hoping to stay close to family in Kalamata, but are open to other locations. 

Also-we all have EU citizenship.

TIA


----------



## liviawilson (Jul 15, 2020)

*Schools in Greece*

My hubby is promoted to a senior expat position in Athens, Greece. We'll be moving with our 3 children (boy 10, twin girls 7) from west London in January. We are currently checking out options re schooling and housing and would be grateful for input from expat families in Greece about international/ British schooling options and housing. We heard there were 3 main options in the Attica region, St Catherine's British School, Campion School and the American School. Our children having followed the UK curriculum at a private school here, the US school option doesn't make sense. 

What do you think of the other two options? Our main worry atm is that though St Catherine's British School was our first choice, we heard through one of our Greek friends here in London & through an expat family returning from Greece, that there is frequent bullying there and close to no response from the school's administrators or staff to it. Amongst other things, they both mentioned the school taught English at an ESL level having to cater for a majority of non-native children and that tutoring will be needed when we return to the UK to bridge the gap in math also. Have you heard anything about all of this?? Campion we haven't had particular feedback to date, so we'd definetely value input on this school or on any other options to consider and specific details in terms of curriculum achievements and general atmosphere.

Also, we are looking for info on best places to live, we heard Psichiko and Filothei (hubby would be working in Chalandri) are nice and that we could get nice housing with a pool there. 

Thank you!!

LIVIA


----------



## liviawilson (Jul 15, 2020)

My hubby is promoted to a senior expat position in Athens, Greece. We'll be moving with our 3 children (boy 10, twin girls 7) from west London in January. We are currently checking out options re schooling and housing and would be grateful for input from expat families in Greece about international/ British schooling options and housing. We heard there were 3 main options in the Attica region, St Catherine's British School, Campion School and the American School. Our children having followed the UK curriculum at a private school here, the US school option doesn't make sense. 

What do you think of the other two options? Our main worry atm is that though St Catherine's British School was our first choice, we heard through one of our Greek friends here in London & through an expat family returning from Greece, that there is frequent bullying there and close to no response from the school's administrators or staff to it. Amongst other things, they both mentioned the school taught English at an ESL level having to cater for a majority of non-native children and that tutoring will be needed when we return to the UK to bridge the gap in math also. Have you heard anything about all of this?? Campion we haven't had particular feedback to date, so we'd definitely value input on this school or on any other options to consider and specific details in terms of curriculum achievements and general atmosphere.

Also, we are looking for info on best places to live, we heard Psichiko and Filothei (hubby would be working in Chalandri) are nice and that we could get nice housing with a pool there. 

Thank you!!

LIVIA


----------

